# HELP! CD changers



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm new to the whole upgrading car thing. I just bought a 2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V, it has the whole rockford fosgate audio system but no CD changer. I'm interested in getting a changer but i have no idea where to start or what will be compatible...The dealer is hella expensive and I don't know if I should get a new head unit too...

So if anyone has any suggestions...I'm very open


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Just head on to Best Buy, look up the CD changer you like, get the attention of the guy working there, tell him to install it in your car and make sure it works with the factory equipment, and have a BIG smile on your face when its done.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Harris said:


> Just head on to Best Buy, look up the CD changer you like, get the attention of the guy working there, tell him to install it in your car and make sure it works with the factory equipment, and have a BIG smile on your face when its done.



I went to Best buy this morning actually and I was diappointed with their slim selection. I was looking at the Sony CDX - 757MX changer that plays MP3s but they didn't have it. The installation was a little pricey and i have someone who can install it...maybe...The guy said that any RF modulator changer would work...which means it goes through the radio...does that produce a bad sound?

I'm working on a limited budget too....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't think you'd want an RF modulator. Its works by sending a radio signal that can be interrupted easily by another device running at the same frequency. Sounds quality also isn't exactly as great as some of the people say.

Don't just limit yourself to Best Buy. Look around Hhgregg and Circuit city. If you know someone who can install it for you, go and look for CD changers on Ebay. Hope you get what you need.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So i called Rockford Fosgate since that's what my system says it is and the guy tells me that although the head unit says Rockford...It's not...It's actaully Clarion....SO....does any one know anything about Clarion's products?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Clarion = Bleh!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> Clarion = Bleh!


So clarion sucks? Would a suggestion be to replace the head unit and get a seperate amp to power my sub woofer? or is all that too complicated...ugh, i'm starting to hate Rockford for doing this to me.... 


Also I read that there's recalls for the sentras SE-Rs...does that include Spec Vs?


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Have you looked on the back of the head unit? does it have a plug for a CD changer? Is a Cd changer an option on that car and if so, does it use the same head unit. Or, call the dealer tell him your interested in buying a changer from them, see if it is offered with that head unit. Then if it is tell them you want to know the make and model of the changer so you can look at consumer reports(or something) to see how it rates before paying that huge amount of $$$$. If you get that far you could go out and buy the same one without the dealer markup. As for a new head unit and amp, I would save that $$$ for something else unless you want to go all out on your audio. These are just my thoughts but, it may be worth a try. As for Clarion, it's not the greatest but, its allright.


Erick


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly, the best thing to do would be to just get rid of the whole freaking mess. The RF system in the Spec-V is garbage to begin with, and difficult to work with. With a new deck, you'll have better sound quality, and CD right up front. You will lose the sub, though, which is probably for the better.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know that much about audio so i was a little weary of pulling out the head unit. I have an audio plug on the front for i guess for a Mp3 player...The changer was an option, but for some reason it wasn't put in, The dealership told me that the car was all prewired for a changer unit so it should be a quick 3 wires in thing. I will definitely call them and get the number...

So i guess if i get as far as getting the number then i can find the changer on ebay? 

thanks alot for your suggestions


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yup, find the changer on ebay or at a local shop. The changer is going to be a Clarion if thats the kind of head unit you have. When you get the changer have a local place put it in or have someone you know put it in. Word of causion, if you have a friend do it make sure that they really know what they are doing not that it is that hard but, you will find that everyone"knows" how to do it. Another thing if your head unit has anti-theft make sure you know the code if you have to remove it or power is removed. 

Erick


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I found out that from 1998 to 2002 a company called Soundgate made an inteface module. This module allowed you to hook up an Alpine Cd changer direct to the head unit. The model # is Soundgate ALNS1. I'll look around and see if they make another product for 2004 model Nissan Sentra.

Erick


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, kinda stupid that it says Rockford on the head unit but then i call and they say it's a Clarion.  Yeah I have some who "knows" how to put it in...he's done alot work on his car so i trust him....well he knows more than me... I have no idea if i have an anti-theft, I don't think so...I hope not...haha. 

What's your take on RF modualtors? I've heard everything from they suck and can mess up your signal easily to the guy at best buy who said that it's not GReat but if you're not an aficionado of audio you don't really notice it...

Also, if my whole changer thing goes under with trying to find the exact changer, I'd like to put that money towards upgrading what i already have, maybe a bigger subwoofer, i only have an 8in in there now, which is cool since i came from driving a 96 Nissan light truck, hell anything was better than that...i blew the speakers out of it...hehe... anyway what would be some cheap yet good quality suggestions? I"m working off of birthday money here...haha college drains you


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

erick212 said:


> I found out that from 1998 to 2002 a company called Soundgate made an inteface module. This module allowed you to hook up an Alpine Cd changer direct to the head unit. The model # is Soundgate ALNS1. I'll look around and see if they make another product for 2004 model Nissan Sentra.
> 
> Erick



WOW thanks, this could work! :thumbup: 

so...would it install anywhere? or just sorta sit on my floor?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> so...would it install anywhere? or just sorta sit on my floor?


Ok i'm answering my own question...I've looked it up and understand...unfortunately there's none on ebay and they look like they're running at 100$


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I have an RF mod cd changer in my se-r. I have not had interferance problems but no, it's not the ideal setup.(changer came with car). If your not super picky it will do fine. The ideal sound setup is what sounds good to you, three reasons for this 1. you will spend the most time listening to it 2. you know your budget 3. if someone doent like the way YOUR system sounds they don't need to listen. If you want to see how an RF changer sounds go a shop or see if any of your friend have one. Also if you want to upgrade your amp and sub you do not need to change the head unit just get a Line level converter(LLC) this device changes speaker power levels to low level(RCA plugs) and can be attached anywhere there is speaker wires(trunk or behind the head unit). If you go this route I suggest a high quality LLC or you WILL get motor noise.
I hope this all helps but, I think I am making you more confused.


Erick


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Now you see, im confused with turbo stuff and your confused with audio stuff. I think we should trade problems, i'm seeing t4's, intercooler, and fuel management systems in my sleep. :fluffy:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Uhhhh....haha...Yeah i'm not super picky, just would like good music, and multiple CDs at a time...I also have alot of Mp3 CDs so i'd like one that plays MP3s as well as regular CDs /CD-Rs...

no it didn't confuse me that much...thanks...oh what's motor noise? like from the actual motor or is that slang for something else...

Yeah sorry, can't help you with those...haha...I'd like a turbo in my car but i'm starting small....maybe in the future..haha 


So i was looking at LLCs and there's alot of different ones like 2 -10 and adjustable...where would i begin to explore that?


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm glad you are not getting confused because with all the stuff out there for audio I get confused. Motor noise is the sound of your ignition system picked up through your radio or other part of your audio system. Some causes are poor quality audio equiptment, bad grounding, cut or damaged RCA cables, running you RCA lines on the same side of the car as your power for your amp(running all wires for an amp in the trunk on the same side) and for all the people who don't like to do tune ups, a leaking ingnition system( plug wires,cap,rotor). Now as for what the numbers you found(2-10) that is the millivolt or volt output. It is the gain simillar to what is on an amp it is for matching the signal from the head unit. It works almost like a volume control, i recomend not turning past 3/4 of the way up. The reason I say that is the volume knob on your head unit will seem at full volume with the when you just crack it on. You need to match the gain with your head unit so they compliment each other. Remember distorion is BAD, you don't want to blow you speaker like you did in you truck. The web site I use when I am designing a system is called www.the12volt.com, it has a huge database of audio check it uot you may find some really good info.


Erick

Edit I am sorry I was wrong the the numbers(2-9)are how high of wattage RMS input the LLC can handle safely. Remember it is very important to have a GOOD ground on it or, no matter how good The LLC is you will get motor noise. Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm hanging on from getting confused...you're doing a good job explaining...now do you think it's worth it to go through all this with the various interfaces or just get the RF modulator, bolt it in my trunk, make sure it has a remote and call it a day?

So i guess if I want to upgrade my sub woofer then it'll say which LLC i need..

yeah the truck speakers went out because the motor was so noisy that even with my radio turned all the way up and my CD player using an adapter all the way up, i could barely hear my music.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

That depends on you. All the stuff I said is very easy it just sounds confusing. I say for the cheap and easy way get the RF mod changer, you can always sell it later when you have more $$ and get something else. The amp and subs can be added at any time without really messing with the stock audio. You can even do it one part at a time until you have everything. Now for where you want to mount the changer, I suggest under the passenger seat if there is room and you keep your car clean. Their are 2 reasons for this 1. the signal from the RF has less distance to travel 2. If you want to change the cd cartrige while you are at a stop light or in traffic it is possible without going into the trunk. The draw back to mounting it there are if you have someone with long legs in the back seat they may kick it or if you spill something under the seat you may get it. i installed a changer under the dash in a Honda Civic that was a lot of fun. I say don't limit youself to the trunk get creative, it is your system and it should be different than anyone else. That is what makes it yours. If there is anything else let me know.


Erick :thumbup:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks alot with all your suggestions, it really helped. I think for now i'm going to go the RF Changer...somewhere...I don't have much room under the passenger seat, plus I go to school in Baltimore City so i have to park in a lot there and i think the trunk would hide it rather good, If not for that I would think under the dash would be cool but i think i'm going to add a neon light down there to spruce up my inside of my car. 

I'm not happy with my "front tooth grill" of the new 04 Nissan, i'm sure you've seen it. I was thinking of taking it out and replacing it with a mesh kit, maybe painting it. the mesh comes in one big piece, 6in by 3 ft...are you at all familiar with that? any suggestions?

Also, this car mod thing is very addicting, i'm trying to just do little visual changes that don't cost much until i'm out of school and raking in the dough...ha ha  Have you seen the windshield squirters that are silver dragons? I saw it once on a car in a Friendly's parking lot, can't find them now...


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Well ,whatever you choose to do I think will turn out fine, you seem to do your homework and ask good questions. As for the grill there are a ton of thinks you can do. Go to like cardomain search for newer sentras and see some of the stuff out there or just type in grills for 2004 sentra in a search engine and see were that takes you. The mesh is good and you will have enough to practice with if you go that way. MODS ARE ADDICTIVE I have to do at least 1 a day or I feel like I'm having withdrawls. Today I did a full ES urthane bushing kit + motor mounts. Tomorrow I'm taking the whole brake system out and redoing that(calipers,rotors,pads, rubberlines) so then i thought while I have all that out I'll replace the front contol arms, ball joints, tie rods, and repack the wheel bearings. Then I had another thought the spindels may feel left out so, I'll take then to work and glass bead+ paint(may powder coat) them. I figure by the time i'm done with taking everything apart tomorrow I will have about 25 hours of working on my car this weekend. Hopefully my nitrous kit will be here for next weekend and I will be done with all the stuff I started this weekend. It is a vicious cycle the more you do the more you want to do.Well, got to go. 



Erick


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah i try to look up stuff as much as I can before asking a question. Wow it seems like you have a full weekend planned...haha. i trying to wait to do actual motor and exhaust involved changes until 1, i have more money and 2 my warrantee, since I do have a NEW car, plus on NIssan's page for the recalls, which there is already for 00 and up SE-Rs for the catalyst, it says pretty much you're screwed if you have exhaust mods...

So i have a choice to buy a preowned Changer with all the stuff through someone on this site or should i buy new....hmmm


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ya don't give the dealer any reason to not honor the warranty. It's hard enough for them to without a reason. I wussed out on the car today, I have a torn shoulder and pinched nerves so, my arm went numb this morning. The doctor is may have to cut me open to fix it. So, I went out and bought everything and I will try to do it this week after work. I would suggest you buy new(you now it work,you get a warranty) but if you get a used one you want to see it work first and make sure it is in good condition. If they are willing to open the cover you can see if it has dust and crap inside and if it has got wet(rust or corrosion on electronics). They can get moisture in then and that can screw them up pretty good. Also, I think you should do the install while your friend helps you. The best way to learn is by doing and you will appreciate it more knowing you did it.



Erick


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

That sucks about your shoulder, especially if they have to cut you open, not fun and it would put you out of commission for awhile. I think i've decided to go with the new Sony. It has reviews from 1 star to 5 stars so i'm hoping that the early models will have had the bugs worked out, since it seem that people who bought them when they first came out had the most problems.

You know i joined this forum to answer the whole Changer question. Now that it's accomplished...i'm left semi-questionless...

What kind of Physical changes have you done to your car, like more for visual aspect rather than performance?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

$100 for the alpine changer? thats not bad.. I've personally had plenty of experience with their changer and its one of if not the best. It doesn't play MP3 format though..

without a lot of money its kinda tough.. what are you trying to accomplish? you want a changer and more thump?


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

No, mods just for looks yet, they are not really that important to me. i am doing mods in this order, replace suspention,brakes, ball joints, and tie tods, then I will do motor mods and guages, then interior and exterior. I have already done a header and exhaust and my nitrous kit should be here in 1.5 weeks. I am also trying to pick out the rims and tires i want. Basiclly nothing on this car will be untouched but, this all takes time. My car is on cardomian if you want to see progress as i update. I want to do a body kit but, I don't want to go rice, just something that looks clean. I had a 95 wrangler,90 cherokee, 69 bug, 89 escort gt all were completely moded. Now I have a 92 sentra se-r, 90 b2600 2wheel,89 B2600 4x4 xcab and a 96 probe Gt. every things has mods except for the 90 b2600 it only has a audio system in it. that is my daily driver and parts getter. You can mod you interior and exterior without voiding your warrenty. that may be fun to do.

P.S. I am picking up another SR20de motor this weekend so,I can start my turbo project.

Erick


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

blueboost said:


> $100 for the alpine changer? thats not bad.. I've personally had plenty of experience with their changer and its one of if not the best. It doesn't play MP3 format though..
> 
> without a lot of money its kinda tough.. what are you trying to accomplish? you want a changer and more thump?


I'm looking for a changer that preferrably plays Mp3s too for 200 or less. I think my "more thump" wishes will have to be put off...

Erick - yeah you seem to be doing the big ticket items first, I have to stick with the little stuff like caliper paint...haha and this is my first shot at "moding" a car. Definitely int he future i'd like to put a turbo and the whole exhaust system. There's a fine line between cool modded import and rice...


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Don't laugh at caliper paint, I'm doing mine bright pink(just kidding) I am doing them black. I had a little crack in my windshield so ,tomorrow I have someone putting one in. That I hope will be the only part that I don't do myself. On your car you should do subtle visual mods, it's the little thing that make a car look good(and different) keep me posted. Oh, by the way my friend just got a nice new JBL 12" sub for 10.00 + 5.00 shipping on E-bay. The only prob was a small visual defect. That chould be a good place for you to start looking for audio. Keep me posted



Erick


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow that's a good price for a sub. yeah i'm a big e-bayer in fact i just listed a bunch of stuff...interested in napkin rings?...haha... anyway... i'm on un familiar ground with audio stuff so i'm not too excited to purchase from ebay...I did look and found a few changers but the shipping was killer and also the dealers usually had a few negatives which were along the lines of not shipping the item or having a severly damaged on arrive. I think i'll use my profits from ebay to fund my car stuff. 

Since i have a Rockford sub can i just get a bigger one and not worry about component problems? I have an 8 right now but would like a 10 or 12, would i need a bigger amp then?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

For what its worth, I just got a Pioneer that played MP3's. If you set up your music in folders on your PC, you can burn them the same way to disk. I rip all my cds to mp3, and can fit 6-8 complete albums on one disk, theoreticly its a 6 disk changer in your dash. You figure you'll be changing the disk magizine where ever you mount the changer, why not just change disks in the dash? You can search online and find a good ripping program for usually under $10, I use WINamp ripper, I like it. Hope I didn't lose you in any of that.


----------



## crazyaudiosystem.com (Jan 13, 2004)

try www.ebay.com for it OR jz get the MP3 cd player


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

crazyaudiosystem.com said:


> try www.ebay.com for it OR jz get the MP3 cd player


yeah i just got the Mp3 player...40 GB of storage! hellz yeah I've got Iron maiden and Ozzy's complete life's work and it's not even 1% full...I'm going to have fun...now just connecting it to my car....I have an Audio imput plug on my dash...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Check ur sig girl...but other then that it sounds like a great setup...what did u get and how much did u pay?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

It's a Creative nomad jukebox Zen Xtra... I'm guessing under 200$...I got it for a present for my birthday [ which is today].

It also works as an external hard drive. I can download pictures onto it as well as files. Pretty cool. I can store 10,000 Mp3s on it. All i need is a cord and it's going to be awesome in my car! :thumbup:


----------



## somenothingness (Dec 19, 2007)

*2006 Nissan S AUX Quality*

How can I get good quality audio from the AUX jack using a MP3 player? My bass is cut out almost and I have tried different patch cords, EQ settings and volumes. Using a Sandisk sansa m240 on my Rockford Fosgate system.


----------

